# Waterford



## addrad (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering would I be crazy to buy a Waterford gas stove since they are no longer sold in the US? thanks


----------



## bmstove.com (Dec 6, 2007)

Not really. Late model Waterfords used consumables and controls that are relatively universal in nature so maintenance wont be a major issue for things like thermocouples, thermopiles, and even controls. The late model burners were pretty much bulletproof so should be no problems there. Waterford stoves are real nice and I still love to come across a Trinity or Ashling woodburner for resale. I even have a nice brown porcelain Emerald in the showroom. FYI, Lehman's Hardware bought all inventory that FPI had for waterford/stanley so parts might be on hand. I think they have a relationship with Waterford to bring parts in from Ireland if needed as well. 

So, if you get a killer deal on that Waterford GO FOR IT. 

Jack


----------



## matchmaker (Jan 5, 2010)

im haveing trouble finding parts for a waterford renaisance  parts do u have website to go to   looking for snap disks for it
email me a t matchmaker1971@hotmail.com


----------

